# Tropical Storms, Hurricanes & Other Crazy Weather



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Woooohoooo we are starting off the 2018 storm season a week early it seems. Tropical storm headed for the panhandle of Florida late Sunday or early Monday. Just lots of rain and some wind. Could end up being a CAT 1 before landfall.

At least my sand is going to get rained in pretty good. :mrgreen:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

So Jim Cantore shows up a mile from your house. What a freaking drama queen.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

So how are things going down there?
I was recently in the panhandle, and the storm was all over the news.
The amount of rainfall predicted was boggling to my inland eyes.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we only got about 5 inches of rain. no big deal. I was out cutting grass this afternoon between rain drops … lol. between all the sand we have plus the wind it doesn't take much to dry out enough to cut.

5" when you have clay soil is a different beast.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> So Jim Cantore shows up a mile from your house. What a freaking drama queen.


 :lol:

They're always screaming at the camera during a torrential downpour and acting like they're trying not to get blown over. Gotta be dramatic for the folks at home!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we were thinking we might go down there and when they were live on camera just stand behind them and point and laugh.


----------

